# Meet Taffy :)



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Last week, I saw a golden in an animal shelter that is somewhat close to me. 

So immediately, I emailed the rescue I've been working with for a few months to see if we could take her in. 

In the meantime, another member here (Meggie's Mom) emailed me as she saw her too, so we put our heads together and started working on it. I asked her if she would mind pulling her for me (she was much closer than I was) and meet me to get her. I didn't know if the rescue would take her, but I knew I could find her a home privately, if they couldn't accept her in the program. I just knew she had to get out of the shelter. So our plan was, she was going to be at the shelter the next am at 730 (before they opened at 830) and then call me once she had her.

Well, I got a call from MM at 715 from her and someone "beat" us to the door and adopted her directly before they even opened. Disappointed, but we were both just very hopeful that she had a wonderful home. MM emailed the lady that adopted her though and told her if for any reason it did not work out, to please let her know. 

So the next day, I see MM number show up on my phone. I think my exact words when I answered were "uh oh". lol. Turns out the lady wanted her help as she didn't feel she had the best situation for the dog. So I told MM--just tell her I'll go get her and find out where she is. So MM connected me and the adopter and off I went to pick her up. And in the meantime I contacted the rescue again and told her again, she did need our help if we could help--but if not, I would go get her and keep her safe with me.

I honestly hoped my mom would be ready for this girl. It's been almost 4 years since she lost her golden and it absolutely crushed her. And while I think my mom is closer, it turns out, she just isn't quite ready yet--and I would never pressure her. 

So Long story short, the rescue agreed to bring her into the program. (Triad Golden Retriever Rescue) and can I just say, I'm so proud to be part of this group of terrific people that truly care about the breed we all love so much. She has been named Taffy, and I just must say, I have never fallen so hard for a dog in such a quick amount of time. She is a DOLLBABY. She just wants to lay in your lap and be loved. If our lab wasn't such a hussy (and my husband would bend a little...lol) she would have not left me. She is THAT sweet. 

But, I am happy that she is now safe and will hopefully never fall on hard times again. I am hopeful her adoptive family (when found) falls as hard for her as I did in the short amount of time I got to spend with her. 

So if anyone in NC is looking--I really don't think you'd be sorry with this girl. I don't think they come much sweeter than this girl. 

A MILLION thanks to Meggie's Mom. She is such an angel and helps so many animals in need EVERY week from this shelter. She is just a rockstar in my book. And so thankful to the lady that pulled her from the shelter. She took her right to the groomer for a bath and grooming--and then to her vet where she was tested for heartworms (negative, yay) and given a pretty good checkup considering!  Life is about to get so much better for this girl and I was honored I got to spend the time with her that I did. 

Here is the precious girl.....and look at that smile, already.  The website is tgrr.org if anyone happens to be interested in her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awww..........Taffy's so beautiful, she sounds absolutely wonderful. I know all too well what you're saying about wanting to keep one you help get into Rescue. I was tempted several times to turn around and take a few back home instead. 

Thank you and MM for helping this girl, awesome TGRR has taken her into their program. I know she will be finding a fantastic home in no time.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm SURE you understand exactly where I'm coming from Carolina Mom! It broke my heart to let her go, even though I know she is in WONDERFUL hands!  I just pray her next home is her forever home and she truly gets the life she deserves.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wagner's Mom*

Wagner's Mom

I agree with you completely that Meggie's Mom is a SPECIAL ANGEL, but you are a ROCK STAR yourself and thank you for WHAT YOU DID to get Taffy into this WONDERFUL RESCUE!! I bet she will be adopted in no time!
What a beautiful girl she is!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Wagners Mom said:


> Last week, I saw a golden in an animal shelter that is somewhat close to me.
> 
> So immediately, I emailed the rescue I've been working with for a few months to see if we could take her in.
> 
> ...


Wow you two gals are great. Bless you both.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Awww, you guys are so sweet, thank you so much.

I think you're right Karen, I bet it takes NO time to get her adopted...she is too special to have to wait much longer! 

I'll let you all know when it happens! Thanks for letting me share with you all!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Awesome work ladies! Thankfully these goldens have safety nets like Triad GR Rescue and of course attentive volunteers watching the shelters.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wagner's Mom*

Wagner's Mom

Thank you so much and we would all love to know when she gets adopted!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh she is beautiful! I hope she gets adopted ASAP, she deserves a forever home.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Taffy is beautiful! I know exactly what you mean about falling in love so quickly; unfortunately, most of the goldens I have helped transport are that way. An overnight and/or straight to the vet from pulling for AGA is the best I can do or they usually don't make it back out our door  Thanks to both of you for helping her!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I adore the name Taffy. It is way high on my name list. Thank you for giving love to a deserving dog!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words! 

I have learned through this one experience, I would be a foster failure for SURE! lol.

I'll keep you all posted on this wonderful girl. Already had some inquiries, so I'm very hopeful for her future! Thanks again, you guys are great.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Just saw that you posted this Stephanie. She sure is a beautiful girl and in surprisingly good shape considering. I hope she finds an absolutely wonderful home too. I couldn't bear to see this girl stay in that shelter. Thank you for getting her to safety!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Awwww...you guys are angels! :You_Rock_ 

I love the name Taffy. If she's as sweet as you say, the name's a perfect fit. Hope she gets her furever family soon.


----------



## Taffy_Golden Girl (Jan 18, 2013)

*Taffy Golden Girl*

I wanted to let you know that Taffy has a new home. My wife and I adopted Taffy from the TGRR in September. Taffy is a very sweet girl. As you mention, Taffy thinks she is a lapdog. We both spend hours sitting with her. She loves her walks and plays with her toys. She is a lovely goldern girl. Thank you for assisting in her rescue.

As you can see from the attached pictures, Taffy's feathers are growing back nicely. She is a beautiful Golden!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is wonderful news-Congratulations!

Taffy is a beautiful girl.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats on Taffy--she's a gorgeous redhead!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Such a beautiful Gal. Thank you for taking a wonderful pooch. Taffy is a gem....Meggie's Mom is also one who I admire very much.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taffy*

God Bless you for adopting Taffy-she is SO BEAUTIFUL!! Hope you will stay on this forum with us and keep us posted!!


----------



## Taffy_Golden Girl (Jan 18, 2013)

*Taffy*

I am learning how to use this board. I sent you a message using the board earlier this evening. I have attached two pictures of Taffy taken today. She is turning into a beautiful little girl.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, she is a beautiful girl and your pictures are showing. So happy Taffy found a good home with you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Taffy_Golden Girl said:


> I am learning how to use this board. I sent you a message using the board earlier this evening. I have attached two pictures of Taffy taken today. She is turning into a beautiful little girl.


I'm so glad you joined the board. Taffy is a beautiful girl, thank you for adopting her!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Taffy_Golden Girl said:


> I wanted to let you know that Taffy has a new home. My wife and I adopted Taffy from the TGRR in September. Taffy is a very sweet girl. As you mention, Taffy thinks she is a lapdog. We both spend hours sitting with her. She loves her walks and plays with her toys. She is a lovely goldern girl. Thank you for assisting in her rescue.
> 
> As you can see from the attached pictures, Taffy's feathers are growing back nicely. She is a beautiful Golden!


OH my goodness!!! I am SO glad you found us here!!! Taffy is absolutely beautiful--but she is so much sweeter than she is beautiful! I'm so glad you and your wife opened your home and hearts to her--thank you, thank you, thank you. People like you are the reason I do what I do. Please stick around! Taffy holds a special place in my heart and I'm so thrilled to be able to see more of her.  Welcome!!!!!


----------

